# New to Forum and ISO



## Ravenciara (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello Ladies! I have been lurking on here for about a year and finally signed up! I'm always on Makeupgeek and MUA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Just wanted to say hello and be able to share my new found obsession with MAC (yes, at 30 yrs old, yikes!) Not really sure what the rules are on here, so hopefully I'm not breaking any, lol! Are there any sale/swap sections on here? Also, I have been on the hunt for MAC Graphic Brown Fluidline, if anyone has one they are willing to give up, let me know! It would make me really happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been practicing my skills on applying makeup, so hopefully here soon I will post up a FOTD for everyone 

Thanks everyone and have a Happy Friday!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra! 

I know that you are a newbie, but please remember to look at forum names and guidelines. There is a whole forum devoted to welcome posts (click on FORUMS in the topbar, it is the first forum listed). This forum is for discussing MAC. Simply something to keep in mind for future posts, it helps to keep the site organized and tidy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is a sale/swap forum, again click on forums in the top bar and scroll down until you see it.We are glad to have you here!


----------



## Ravenciara (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks hun! I know each site is different, this one is set up differently then the others I'm used too 

Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 7, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Nushki (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## nunu (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## gespiritu (Nov 9, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 11, 2009)

hello!

have fun posting!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Hypathya (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi!


----------

